# Fishing/ camping in Kentucky



## poster288 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking for a campground that has boat rental and camping around Kentuky lake. Can anyone lend me a hand!

Thanks in advance

Poster288


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know of one. If you can't find anyone in person to ask about it. Did you try finding the information on-line? State parks of Kentucky may have that fishing you're looking for.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have fished a lot at KY lake, but never camped there. Here is a website I use sometime, it has campground listings around KY lake. Its a start anyway

http://www.kentuckylake.com/activities/camping.htm


----------

